# Need Help!



## TheGirls2012 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey again, everyone. It's been a long time since I was last here (long story). Anyway, I just adopted 2 more rats from the pet store (I know, big no-no, but I couldn't resist). Now I'm worried that one of the little girls might possibly be pregnant. She lives with 3 other females and what I was wondering is, will the other girls kill the babies (if she is pregnant)? Or will they help take care of the babies? I know rats are Extremely accepting, but I've never had baby rats before. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also, I will post some pics of my new babies before long and maybe someone could tell me what color/coat they are or have.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

They may or may not hurt the babies, i would recommend moving mum into her own cage when she looks like shes swallowed an orange, which means shes close to popping. You could put her closest friend in with her for a day to help her settle but take her out when she's obviously nesting.


----------



## TheGirls2012 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks, Jemma! I figured it would be best to move her into a place of her own. I'm really hoping she's just super chubby and not expect... she's so young.  It's terrible that pet stores don't separate by sex instead of size.


----------

